# need some guildline



## rishabh mishra (Feb 11, 2017)

dear mates,
i want to settle in australia and i am planning to do my post graduation from australia for that i am preparing for gmat as i am from management background and i did bba in my graduation.So what will you suggest as i am planning to take some top colleges like MBS for masters or mba am i able to get job there? how will i proceed? what you guys suggest?Do australia need management students? Is it better to get PR first on the basis of my profile then come to australia or is it safer to come as a student? please help me guys.


----------

